# Noob to snowboarding: Ride Delta's or SPI's



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I am about to get a snowboarding set for the first time and am torn between these two bindings. I have only gone a few times and am probably just going to be going down the hill and possibly working my way up to the big boy hills. I have been recommended to go with the Ride Delta Movement or the SPI's. Please help me on which binding i should get :dunno:

I have a Arbor board and DC boots.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

How about looking into some Union Force or Data. Or Rome 390 or Targa.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

This year's SPi has the non-crappy PowerUL ratchets.


----------

